# Optimal TSH levels



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting article I came across: http://thyroid.about.com/od/gettestedanddiagnosed/a/optimaltsh.htm

I seem to feel better with my TSH around 1. TSH is at 2.62 now and I am considering modifying my meds. I'll report back if I do.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Good information but what she fails to point out is alot of patient's (me for instance) have TSH suppressing antibodies so even with in range or optimal Free - T levels I still have little to no TSH.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> Good information but what she fails to point out is alot of patient's (me for instance) have TSH suppressing antibodies so even with in range or optimal Free - T levels I still have little to no TSH.


What antibodies are those? Just curious. I have TSHr antibodies.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Enigma said:


> What antibodies are those? Just curious. I have TSHr antibodies.


Testing the TBII is what I understood would confirm stimulating antibodies that suppress TSH.

Here is a link that supports the TBII suppression of TSH.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12970276

I insisted my former doctor run the test when she insisted on reducing my replacement meds and gave her this supporting document - that lasted for about 18 months then I had to again go on the hunt for a doctor who ignores TSH.


----------

